
Ask HN: Easy way to bill users under a non-personal account? - so_tired
What are the rules for billing in Stripe&#x2F;PayPal if i dont want to use my personal name?<p>Its a small pet project so I am not gonna to start a company registration.<p>Can i open up a new account with a nice corporate name, and then &quot;link it&quot; to me &quot;behind the scenes&quot; ?<p>Thanks
======
its_y0ur_boy
Not Bitcoin.

